
He Died at Pompeii, but His Head Wasn’t Crushed by a Block - sohkamyung
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/06/29/science/pompeii-skull-rock.html
======
toomanybeersies
This story highlights a key problem with science reporting.

How many people are going to read this story correcting the original story? A
small fraction.

Every time there's some sensational discovery it's all over the media, but
whenever there's a retraction or the study fails to be replicated (another
huge problem in modern science), the retraction never gets media attention.

It's pop science at its worst.

------
UnderProtest
"They also found that the man had a small sack with an iron key, about 20
silver coins and two bronze coins."

This is exactly what I'd expect to find when searching a skeleton half-buried
under a rock in an Elder Scrolls game.

------
paraplegic
So, _MUCH_ luckier than previously thought? ;-)

~~~
coldseattle
I don't know. I think I'd rather have my head crushed "instantly" by a 600
pound block than asphyxiate over several minutes breathing in hot ash.

~~~
DonHopkins
Says the guy whose fantasy is just playing himself, who said "I'm glad I'm at
the top of the food chain"! ;)

~~~
PhasmaFelis
What

~~~
DonHopkins
(notice the funny user name, and google the quote ;)

Cooling Off Hotseattle:
[http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,31486,0...](http://content.time.com/time/magazine/article/0,9171,31486,00.html)

Mr. Famous Comes Home:
[https://www.forbes.com/asap/1997/1201/144.html](https://www.forbes.com/asap/1997/1201/144.html)

------
pinoyathletics
Crushed by a block. Thats like dum ways to die. Nearly as bad as poking a
stick at a Grizzly Bear.

------
xmrsilentx
Annoyingly, the caption of the second photo seems to imply that the man is
still considered a danger today. Although the article makes no mention as to
why.

~~~
waitButWhy

      ... (full stop)
    
      Mt. Vesuvius, continental Europe’s only 
      active volcano, is still considered a 
      danger today.

